# What's this "Other" on my iPod?



## tilt

Hi,

I just finished syncing my 107 gigs of music and around 2 gigs of photos onto my iPod classic 160 gig.

While syncing, I noticed that in addition to Music, Photos etc., there was an indicator for "Other" which ended up being around 1.7 gigs.

Can someone tell me what that "other" could possibly be?

Thanks and cheers


----------



## JustAMacUser

"Other" is everything else.  For my iPod, it's mostly Notes (or Contacts, etc.). On my Apple TV, it's videos and other files that are on there but not through syncing with iTunes.

Sometimes I've observed Other being populated while media is being copied. For example, a 1 gig video sometimes shows up as Other _while_ it's being transferred.

Do you have your iPod enabled for Disk use? If so, anything stored on it through that would also show up as Other.


----------



## tilt

Thanks JustAMacUser.

Well, the only thing I have other than music and photos is my address book and iCal. My address book contains like 25 names and my iCal is empty, so I do not see how the "Other" can be 1.x gigs.

And no, my iPod is NOT enabled for disk use. And I have no videos. Really odd 

Cheers


----------



## JustAMacUser

Yeah.. I can't see that taking up 1+ gigs either. You could either Restore it or Enable Disk mode to see if you can find any unusual files _outside_ of the ipod_control folder.


----------



## irontree

"Other" includes the OS and any games on there as well... Mine is 733mb on my 30gb 5th gen


----------



## traut

The "other" in this case is your album art. If you connect your iPod, open iTunes, and look under the "music" tab of your iPod there's a check box for Display album artwork on your iPod. If you turn this off, then re-sync the iPod it should free up that space for you!


----------



## irontree

I always thought that the artwork would be embedded in the MP3 file. Hence why if I were to send a song to a friend they wouldn't have to re-attach the artwork.


----------



## johnnaryry

tilt said:


> Thanks JustAMacUser.
> 
> Well, the only thing I have other than music and photos is my address book and iCal. My address book contains like 25 names and my iCal is empty, so I do not see how the "Other" can be 1.x gigs.
> 
> And no, my iPod is NOT enabled for disk use. And I have no videos. Really odd
> 
> Cheers


Part of that might be album art and disk format stuff as well...

--ryan


----------



## tilt

I guess it should be the artwork, thank you all 

Cheers


----------



## irontree

I don't think so... the artwork should be embedded in the audio file.


----------



## tilt

irontree said:


> I don't think so... the artwork should be embedded in the audio file.


Is that true even when the artwork has been downloaded from another website? I mean, not even one of my songs has been purchased from the iTunes music store, every one of them has been ripped from CDs or vinyl records or cassette tapes. All the album art I have are those downloaded from third-party sites.

Cheers


----------



## irontree

Hmm... I've only copied and pasted into iTunes for the most part. Only when I couldn't find it elsewhere I would download it from ITMS as a last resort. Interestingly when I checked my iTunes folder there is an artwork folder. It's only 100mb or so and all of my 100gb's or so of music have artwork.


----------

